# Got a new (to me) six shooter.



## IKE (Feb 11, 2017)

The Ruger Security Six .357 Magnum was made from 1972 till the Ruger GP-100 came out in 1988 and then discontinued......I've owned a 4" barrel stainless S.S. since 1981 and a stainless 4" barrel GP-100 for two years.

A couple of days ago a fella that I've known for over 25 years told me that he was wanting to thin his handguns out a little bit and he made me an offer on a really nice 6" barrel stainless Security Six that was just too good for me to pass up.

The gun pictured below isn't mine but it gives you an idea of exactly what mine looks like......I also paid considerably less than what the one on auction is being offered for. 

http:www.gunbroker.com/item/619983182

I've got quite a bit of .357 Mag ammo loaded up and hopefully I'll be able to go fire it this coming week.


----------



## Pappy (Feb 11, 2017)

I had one very similar to yours, Ike. Mine had rubber grips and could use a .38 or .357 shell. Kinda sorry I traded it in for a .9mm at my local pawn shop. Pretty good kick to it.


----------



## IKE (Feb 11, 2017)

Pappy said:


> I had one very similar to yours, Ike. Mine had rubber grips and could use a .38 or .357 shell. Kinda sorry I traded it in for a .9mm at my local pawn shop. Pretty good kick to it.



Pappy I'm a pretty good sized ol' boy so therefore I've got fairly large hands, the factory issued grips (pictured) on the gun I just picked up are too small for me but I do have a set of over sized walnut target grips that I've already installed on the gun.

You're correct, you can fire a .38 Special through a .357 Magnum but not visa versa and after market rubber grips do tend to lessen felt recoil.


----------



## Pappy (Feb 11, 2017)

Right, Ike. At the range one day, I ran a few rounds of .38s through it. Than I switched over to .357 shells. What a difference.


----------



## Don M. (Feb 11, 2017)

IKE said:


> Pappy I'm a pretty good sized ol' boy so therefore I've got fairly large hands, the factory issued grips (pictured) on the gun I just picked up are too small for me but I do have a set of over sized walnut target grips that I've already installed on the gun.
> 
> You're correct, you can fire a .38 Special through a .357 Magnum but not visa versa and after market rubber grips do tend to lessen felt recoil.



If the oversized walnut grips still feel uncomfortable when firing .357 rounds, you might try a set of Hogue rubber grips.  I have a S&W .44 Mag, and the first time I fired it with the factory grips, I felt the recoil all the way to the elbow.  After installing Hogue grips, I can pull off 6 rounds nicely.


----------



## IKE (Feb 11, 2017)

Don M. said:


> If the oversized walnut grips still feel uncomfortable when firing .357 rounds, you might try a set of Hogue rubber grips.  I have a S&W .44 Mag, and the first time I fired it with the factory grips, I felt the recoil all the way to the elbow.  After installing Hogue grips, I can pull off 6 rounds nicely.



Don I've got a set of Pachmayr rubber grips that will fit the Security Six but I want to try the walnut grips first because they look so purty on the gun. 

I know what you mean about the recoil on the .44 Mag, I've got a 5.5" barrel stainless double action Ruger Redhawk in .44 Mag with Hogues on it and if I load 240 grainers a little on the warm side one or two wheels full is about all I want......I do have a milder load worked up using 180 grain bullets that is easier on recoil but it's still pretty darn snappy.


----------



## Deucemoi (Feb 11, 2017)

ruger black hawk single shooter 7.5 inch barrel. 240 hp hand loaded to the max. I need a wristbrace to fire more than 6 during a shoot. and please no burnable material anywhere near the muzzle. fire hazard...


----------



## Don M. (Feb 11, 2017)

IKE said:


> I know what you mean about the recoil on the .44 Mag, I've got a 5.5" barrel stainless double action Ruger Redhawk in .44 Mag with Hogues on it and if I load 240 grainers a little on the warm side one or two wheels full is about all I want......I do have a milder load worked up using 180 grain bullets that is easier on recoil but it's still pretty darn snappy.



I've got the S&W Model 29 with the 10 5/8" barrel...it has four front sight settings for 50, 100, 150 and 200 yards....it was mainly made for silhouette target shooting.  It's almost like the old western Buntline pistols....and is definitely a 2 hand pistol.  I bought it on a whim long ago, about the time the Dirty Harry movies were coming out...it's one of those things that I look at now and wonder what I was thinking back then.  I did take it deer hunting once, and hit a big doe broadside, and it was like she got hit by a bus...threw her sideways about 15 feet.


----------



## IKE (Feb 12, 2017)

Don M. said:


> I've got the S&W Model 29 with the 10 5/8" barrel...it has four front sight settings for 50, 100, 150 and 200 yards....it was mainly made for silhouette target shooting.  It's almost like the old western Buntline pistols....and is definitely a 2 hand pistol.  I bought it on a whim long ago, about the time the Dirty Harry movies were coming out...it's one of those things that I look at now and wonder what I was thinking back then.  I did take it deer hunting once, and hit a big doe broadside, and it was like she got hit by a bus...threw her sideways about 15 feet.



Don I competed in 40 round IHMSA handgun silhouette matches (www.IHMSA.org) for over twenty years and I recall some of the fellas using your long barrel .44 Mag in the 'revolver class'......sweet gun.

I always competed with the single shot break action Thompson Center Contender & Encores and the single shot bolt action Remington XP-100's like the one pictured in my avatar.


----------



## Agman (Feb 12, 2017)

*Ike, I've got the same exact Security Six as in your photo and love it.  I also have a Super Blackhawk 44 Mag and this one is my favorite pistol.  The 44 will hit the bulls eye at 100 yards and is more accurate than the 357.  I love Ruger pistols.  Also have a Ruger Mini 14 and it is awesome.  It is advisable to have a variety of firearms here at the ranch.  
*


----------

